# Udruga RODA > Komentari na tekstove s portala >  Klarina prica

## momze

http://roda.hr/tekstovi.php?TekstID=...2ID=&Show=2430

zaista prekrasna prica! svaka cast na hrabrosti, izdrzljivosti i upornosti.   :Heart:

----------

Prekrasna priča, topla i nježna. Sunčica je sretna što ima tako brižnu mamu.   :Heart:

----------


## sandraf

sjecam se te price, prekrasna, topla, genijalna  :Heart:

----------


## tinkie winkie

:Heart:

----------


## aries24

:Heart:

----------


## kli_kli

predivna prica i zaista posebna mama   :Heart:

----------


## VedranaV

:Heart: 
Kakva dojmljiva priča! I potresna i napeta i i zanimljiva lijepa i optimistična i mudra! Malo su mi suze išle, a malo sam se smiješila  :Smile: . Bravo i sve najbolje vam želim!

----------


## Rene2

:Heart:  
Svaka čast na upornosti!

----------


## Nika

zaista posebna prica  :Heart:

----------


## Sun

drago mi je da je na portalu   :Heart:

----------


## jadranka605

medalja za upornost   :Heart:

----------


## frenki26

Prekrasna priča, prekrasno napisana!  :Heart:

----------


## snoopygirl

Prekrasno   :Heart:

----------


## LeaB

Predivna priča.   :Love:   :Heart:

----------


## Arkana10

Posebna, prekrasna prica. Procitala sam je i tu na forumu, ali i ovako mi je draga. Klara i Suncica   :Love:

----------


## Arwen

predivno   :Heart:  
bravo mama   :Naklon:

----------


## Dragonfly

Prekrasna priča!! Šaljemo   :Heart:   :Heart:  malenoj Sunčici i mami Klari

----------


## ms. ivy

i opet   :Heart:

----------


## Sandrij2

Sunčica je sretno dijete jer ima ovako dragu, upornu i brižnu mamu Klaru. Bravo cure!   :Heart:   :Heart:

----------


## mamma Juanita

Klara  :Heart:

----------


## klara

Tek sam sad vidjela ovaj topic. Hvala cure  :Kiss:

----------


## anjica

ja sam ju tek sad procitala, stvarno prekrasna prica,  Klara   :Naklon:   za upornost i vjeru  u dojenje  :Heart:

----------

